# K2 Cinch damage boots



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

You might have the bindings too tight. They shouldn't be rubbing that hard when coming up into position.


----------



## HyperCube (Nov 10, 2015)

Hmm okay, but the straps have to be tight enough right? I will give it a try though.


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

HyperCube said:


> Hmm okay, but the straps have to be tight enough right? I will give it a try though.


I don't think its the ankle strap that is too tight It is your toe. Your not getting your boot slid in far enough . Or your not getting foot kicked in far enough and relying on the back to push it forward.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Been riding Cinches for 3 years have a minimum of 150 days on them and never noticed anything.......boots wear out its just kind of how it goes.

Unless they don't fit anymore or are leaking water don't stress about it


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

The problem with kick-in's like cinch or flow is that it's possible to have the straps too tight, or unevenly tight, without realizing it.

You need to find the sweet spot. Best way to do this is to back off the straps until they are loose with your boot locked in, then tighten down the straps until it's comfortably snug but not tight. Tightening beyond that point doesn't give you any extra control or anything. If you feel the need, give it an extra click, but don't overdo it.


----------



## kosmoz (Dec 27, 2013)

adjust higback angle little bit to front, so highback angle replicates your boots natural angle, this might help.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Been riding Cinches for 3 years have a minimum of 150 days on them and never noticed anything.......boots wear out its just kind of how it goes.
> 
> Unless they don't fit anymore or are leaking water don't stress about it



Same here...CTX and Burton XDriver no damage after 3 seasons... I wish with the amount of days as this guy ;-) :hairy:


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

are the toe straps set up "around the toe" or "over the toe"??? in my experience they work better "over the toe"... They come out of the box as "around the toe" 
to change open the highback all the way. on each side of the toe strap press down (into the base) this will allow the strap to be re-positioned more vertically. then pull to lock into place.


----------



## HyperCube (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks a lot for all the comments, I'm going to loosen the straps and increase the highback angle. Hope this helps 

@zk0ot: They go around the toe. But I don't think it's smart to put it over the toe, since the binding is not designed for this :/


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Not designed for what? Take a look dumb dumb. https://youtu.be/oWRC5gUSkhM
Change both sides of each bindings.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Set up "around the toe" pulls the boot into the heel cup too hard. Which is most likely causing your problem.


----------

